# VST refractometer - where to buy?



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Is hasbean the best deal out there at the moment? £750



> Includes:
> 
> 
> VST LAB Coffee III Refractometer w/integrated auto-ranging Coffee & Espresso TDS Scales - Coffee-Espresso: 0.00-20.00%
> ...


https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/vst/products/vst-lab-iii

Scae have it at £580 but reading other threads I think that needs VAT adding so around £700 and doesn't include the extras

http://scae-shop.myshopify.com/collections/equipment-and-tools/products/vst-lab-iii-refractometer?variant=6996399748

3FE are £950

https://shop.3fe.com/product/vst-lab-coffee-espresso-refractometer-iii-bundle

Where is everyone buying syringe filters from? are the generic 0.22um ones on ebay ok?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Has Bean are the UK supplier . I use the prescribed filters , there is some info on Home Barista re other filters , I am not convinced re other ones . Ill try and find the link , ancedotally my recollection is that they clog quite easily


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Great thanks, most likely will order tomorrow.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have a look at  this


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks Kid, interesting read.

I might buy some 3rd party filters and do a side by side as well.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Have a look at  this


Sample n=1?

You should use the syringe filters if brewing with espresso grind & paper filters really...though, I'd grind quite a bit coarser for V60 than espresso.

Poring espresso through a filter paper isn't like brewing drip either, in a drip brew the bed itself helps filtration, you usually get visible solids pouring a French press brew through a filter paper.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Phobic said:


> Thanks Kid, interesting read.
> 
> I might buy some 3rd party filters and do a side by side as well.


Prices of third party filters don't look that much cheaper. Let us now if you find some. Only way is to test against VSTs like the guy in the article did.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Plenty on ebay, agree that they might not be worth it, only real way to find out is to do a proper side by side test.

will see how motivated I am once I've gone through a bag of 50...


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Order placed with hasbean.

in an ironic twist hasbean are out of stock of the filters









hopefully the 25 that come with the VST will last until more in stock


----------

